# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Diaspora Shqiptare Me Syrin E Te Vertetes:ku Jemi !? Krenaria Shqiptare

## ALBA

Pikerisht kjo bote e re eshte bere sot strehe e mbi nje milion shqiptareve. Vetem ketu ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, siç i quante gjyshi im i nderuar Elez Hoxha ne biseda me bashkfshataret e tij ne Berishe te Tropojes behemi mbi 500 mije shqiptare te ardhur nga te gjitha trojet shqiptare. Jemi mbi 500 mije shqiptare dhe per turpin tone nuk kemi nje vater shqiptare apo nje qender kulturore. Nuk kemi nje vend mbledhjesh apo takimesh miqesore me shoqi shoqin. 

Kemi mbi 150 milionere shqiptare sot ne Amerike, por nuk kemi nje vend shqip ku te bejme dasmat apo vdekjet alla shqiptarçe, aq sa greket e italianet ketu ne Nju Jork deklarojne me mburrje se naten e pare nuset shqiptare e bejne ne restorantet tona. Kemi profesore e biznesmene qe jane krenari per çdo komb, kemi specialiste e deri nobelist me fame boterore, por nuk kemi nje shoqate apo vater te mirefillte shqiptare per te bere nje mbledhje a ziafet alla shqiptar. 

Marria shqiptare 
Kemi 5 6 xhami shqiptare ne trekendeshin Nju Jork, Nju Xhersi, Conecticut, por nuk kemi nje shkolle e as edhe nje klase shkolle ne gjuhen shqipe per femijet tane. Kemi edhe deri dy kisha shqiptare e bile edhe teqe bektashiane ne Ditroit por deri tani nuk kemi nje qender te mirefillte per te ndihmuar apo mbeshtetur me buke e kripe e zemer , me strehe e pune nje emigrant shqiptar. 

Ku po shkojme keshtu vellezer!? Ku eshte patriotizmi yne aq i kenduar sa edhe vete kurbeti ne kenget e çiftelite tona!? Per patriotizem folklorik jemi te paret ne bote e bile nuk ngurojme tua çojme zerin ne kupe te qiellit CD ve ne makinat tona duke ngrene edhe tiketa zhurme nga policia, por kur pjesa e trungut tone kombetar Kosova e Maqedonia u perfshine nga flaket e luftes dhe gazepit ne 99 en e 2001 mblodhem jo me shume se 6 7 milione dollare me tepri per te ndihmuar vellezerit e motrat tane shqiptare te nje gjaku e te nje gjuhe?! 

Pse ? ! 
Nuk njohim komunitet tjeter ne Amerike qe te kete me shume parti, shoqata , organizata e deri edhe fondacione me lloj lloj emrash. Kur erdhi puna per funeralin e tre brezave Bitri te shuar brenda nje nate ne Staten Ijlen asnjera prej tyre nuk u ndje. Detyren humane e qytetare te ketyre organizatave e partive fantazem e kryen dy tre individe te veçante. 

Vriten vellezer shqiptare ne Kosove apo Maqedoni, ne Mal te Zi apo Greqi dhe keto parti a shoqata fantazme vegjetojne ne nje heshtje varri, kur duhet te buçisnin perballe ambasadave sllavo greke, ndersa na dalin me kushtrime makabre per te protestuar para Shtepise se Bardhe e deri edhe OKB se kur aty pritet kryetari i shtetit apo qeverise qe ka fituar shumicen e votave!? Kunder kujt protestojne keto fantazma politiko patriotike!? Kunder Amerikes e Presidentit qe u dhane Azil e strehe apo kunder Kombeve te Bashkuara pjese e te ciles eshte edhe atdheu yne!? 

Fund dallavereve dhe vjedhjeve ne emer te shqiptareve 

Ka te dhena se ka edhe shoqata e bile deri edhe fundacione jo fitimprurese e OJQ qe nje miku im u shton nje K perpara duke hequr J ne, per te perkrahur emigrantet e deri edhe femijet shqiptare. Ato kane marre e ndoshta edhe vazhdojne te marrin qindra mijera dollare per keto misione humanitare si pergatitja e dokumentacionit per emigrim, per punesim e ndihme shendetesore. 

Por asnje cent nuk kemi degjuar te perdoren ne keto destinacione e per me keq edhe eshte spekulluar me to, per çka edhe jane goditur nga FBI ja dhe organet ligjzbatuese amerikane. 

Ka ardhur koha tu themi ndal dhe te kerkojme hapje hetimi nga Prokurori i Pergjithshem i Nju Jorkut, Ditroitit apo qyteteve te tjera per çdo cent qe jepet per shqiptaret e komunitetin shqiptar e shkaperderdhen klubeve e kafeneve. Mund te marrin çmime kombetare e nderkombetare shoqata e organizata fantazme pa asnje vlere, por vlera e vertete e tyre eshte se çfare po bejne, sa po bejne pe organizimin e komunitetit shqiptar dhe te diaspores shqiptare ne mbare boten. 

Qeveri qe nuk qeverisin 
Se pari, kjo do te ishte e duhej te ishte detyre paresore e qeverise shqiptare, por edhe te asaj te Kosoves. E vetmja pune me te cilen mburrej Qeveria e Nanos per organizimin e diaspores eshte hartimi i listes se emigranteve shqiptare megjithese ekziston edhe nje Drejtori e veçante , Drejtoria e Diaspores ne Ministrine e Jashtme te Qeverise. Turp e faqja e zeze per nje qeveri qe gjithçka mund te beje, por ne fakt nuk ka qeverisur as ne Shqiperi e aq me pak ne diaspore. 

Kerkonin dhe heroine edhe zot qe tu zgjatet mandati ne disa raste deri 8 vjeçar si ai i Ambasadorit te Shqiperise prane OKB se, sikur te ishte diplomat i klasit Kisinger, por per turpin e tij e me teper te qeverise qe ai perfaqesonte, ne ato tete vjet nuk arriti te orgaizonte asnje veprimtari apo pritje serioze me komunitetin shqiptar te Nju Jorkut, per te mos folur per qytete te tjera. Aq me pak e ka bere nje gje te tille Ambasada Shqiptare ne Uashington ne kohen e Nanos. Shqiptaret ne Amerike nuk kane nevoje per leksione demokracie pasi ata tashme ndodhen ne vatren dhe shkollen me te mire gati 240 vjeçare te saj siç eshte Amerika. 

Tarifa te larta zhvatje te medha 
E vetmja gje per te cilen nuk harrojne te kujdesen ambasadat e meparshme dhe ato te tanishme shqiptare jane tarifat me te larta konsullore se çdo ambasade tjeter per bashkathdetaret e vet shqiptare ne Amerike apo ne Evrope. Dollaret e eurot pafund qofte edhe per nje vule noterie per te cilen noteri me i shtrenjte ketu ne Nju Jork te merr 2 5 dollare amerikane, zhvatja sa me e madhe e çdo bashkatdhetari shqiptar qe shkon per te investuar ne vendlindjen e vet. 

Ndersa ambasadoret e demokracise kerkojne zgjatje afati sherbimi diplomatik apo per me keq edhe Azil politik ne Amerike. Çfare kontrasti i madh me nje ish ambasador te Shqiperise ne OKB Zotin Bashkim Pitarka qe i lutej me lot ne sy ish Presidentit Ramiz Alia qe ta kthente sa me shpejt ne Shqiperi. Tani Z. Pitarka punon si drejtor ne nje nga misionet e OKB se jashte Amerikes. 

Ndersa sot, te gjithe perpiqen te zhvatin diçka nga qeveria qe nuk qeveris dhe nga populli qe nuk qeveriset. Ndersa sot ekonomia e tregut te lire ka nxjerre ne treg me shume se gjithçka fytyren e te pafytyreve, moralin e te pamoralshmeve, ndershmerine e te pandershmeve, vertetesine e rrenacakeve, pangopesine e zhvatesve te pangopur. 

Aq e madhe eshte kjo zhvatje sa per te hapur nje biznes te vogel, mesatar e deri edhe korporate biznesi ketu ne Amerike te duhet vetem nje vule dhe 120 500 dollare. Per te njejten gje ne Shqiperi te duhen te pakten 22 vula , ku secila prej tyre te zhvat bakshishin ose te dergon te puthesh me Milon . U quajt sukses dhe doli edhe ne gazete e deri ne deklarata presidenciale si arritje e madhe kur numri i ketyre vulave zhvatese zbriti ne 15. 

Kryeministri Berisha ka premtuar se do ti pakesoje edhe me shume. Ishalla e mban fjalen dhe e çon deri ne nje firme e ne nje vule, si ketu ne Amerike kete kalvar zhvatjeje pa fund. 

Vetem kuq e zi 
Ne vend qe te behen promotore uniteti, bashkimi, vellazerie ndershqiptare, ambasdat shqiptare ne shumicen e rasteve kane bere dhe bejne te kunderten, duke u kthyer ne celula partiake e vatra thashethemesh, duke mos pasur as detyre dhe as fytyre per te kontribuar dhe ndihmuar ne mbarevajtjen e perparimin e panderprere te komunitetit shqiptar kudo qe ai jeton dhe vepron. 

Urojme qe ambasadoret e rinj, qe sapo kane filluar misionet ose qe do ti fillojne ato se shpejti, do te sjellin fryme te re ne keto ambasada. Hapi i pare do te ishte qe ato te hiqnin nje here e pergjithmone ngjyren roze apo blu nga ambasadat shqiptare. E vetmja ngjyre e tyre duhet te jete ajo kuq e zi. 

Per kete ambasadoret duhet te ngulitin ne trurin dhe mendesine e tyre nje here e pergjithmone se nuk kane e nuk do te mbajne kurre titullin ambasador i PS se apo i PD se, i PR se apo i PDK se, i majte apo i djathte, i qendres apo i anes, i Berishes apo i Nanos, i Metes apo i Rames, i Rugoves apo i Thaçit. 
Edhe nese harrojne per nje çast, le te hedhin çdo dite syte ne flamurin qe u prin makinave te tyre me targa diplomatike. Ai eshte vetem kuq e zi. 

Perça e sundo 
Eshte fakt i mirenjohur per shume shqiptare ketu ne Amerike se para 15 20 vjetesh jane mbledhur neper sallat e Sheratoneve dhe Hiltoneve ketu ne Nju Jork 1000 deri ne 1500 shqiptare per te festuar se bashku Diten e Flamurit apo per festa te tjera kombetare a takime me rendesi. Sot qe diaspora shqiptare ne Nju Jork eshte 30 40 fishuar mezi grumbullohen 200 300 veta ne keto festa te parcelizuara sipas partive e shoqatave apo edhe ne takime me rendesi kombetare si ato me Presidentin e Kryeministrin e Shqiperise apo Kryetarin e Kosoves Rugova apo!? Pse? Sepse parcelat i kane privatizuar partite dhe shoqatat duke u vene tabelat dhe etiketat vetiake e duke u vendosur nota edhe te tjereve 

Komuniste e zogiste, balliste e enveriste, nanoiste e saliste, rugoviste e thaçiste, e çfare epitetesh te tjera nuk pjell mendja e ketyre politikaneve qe gjithçka bejne perveç politikes se duhur e te mençur kombetare ne sherbim te popullit e atdheut te vet. Vjen puna deri aty sa per nje kenge per Thaçin apo per Rugoven ne nje dasem ketu ne Nju Jork pelcet sherri e deri karriket e tavolinat e thyera ne sy te grave e femijeve dasmore te lebetitur, qe vetem nderhyrja e policise amerikane e shuan dhe parandalon kthimin e dasmes ne funeral, te gazmendit ne tragjedi. 

I kemi te gjitha burimet njerezore e ekonomike, financiare e intelektuale. I kemi te gjitha kushtet dhe te gjitha mundesite qe te kemi qendrat tona kulturore e arsimore, artistike e shkencore, por perçarja politike e partiake, ndasite ideologjike e kane copezuar dhe dobesuar forcen dhe rolin e diaspores shqiptare. Kemi qindra mijera apartamente banimi, por nuk kemi nje qender kulturore apo artistike te mirefillte shqiptare. Jane hedhur dhjetra ide dhe jane bere dhjetra projekte per ngritjen e nje qendre kulturore shqiptare por ato jane shkrire si akulli ne pranvere pa u vene ne zbatim asnjehere. Legjenda e Rozafes na ndjek tragjikisht edhe ketu ne diaspore. 

Nuk po na bashkon as vdekja 
Deri edhe tragjedia si ajo e artistes se shquar Anita Bitri dhe tre brezave te familjes se saj nuk i bashkoi keto parti e shoqata te shumta ne numer por te pakta ne vlera per te bere funeralin e saj, çka e bene mbi baza vulnetare dy tre persona e miq te kesaj familjeje tragjike. Mire gezimi e qejfi nuk na bashkojne, por per fat te keq nuk po na bashkon as vdekja. 

Nuk mund te presish asgje me te mire nga politika perça e sundo e partive dhe shoqatave politike fantazme ne gjirin e diaspores shqiptare, ne nje kohe qe demokracia me e vjeter dhe me model ne bote ajo amerikane ka ne themelet e saj vetem dy parti. Edhe ngjyra e tyre vihet ne dukje vetem te marten e pare te çdo nentori nje here ne kater vjet kur zgjidhet Presidenti amerikan, sepse para dhe pas saj Amerika ka vetem tri ngjyra kuq, blu dhe bardhe, ngjyrat e flamurit te Amerikes. A nuk mund te mesojme vetem kete leksion te kesaj demokracie!? 

Mendesi arkaike 
E keqja me e madhe e ketyre ndasive dhe perçarjeve partiake, politike shprehet ne organizimin e diaspores shqiptare. Akoma ekziston mendimi arkaik dhe i demodouar i organizimit te lobingjeve per çeshtjen shqiptare. Askush nuk eshte kunder lobingjeve, por tashme ato jane vjeteruar dhe dale jashte mode. Pse? 

Shqiptaret ne Nju Jork dhe Detroit, por edhe ne Connecticut e Boston me rrethina kane aq vota sa per te zgjedhur nga nje a ndoshta edhe dy kongresmene shqiptare ne kongresin e SHBA se dhe 3 4 senatore dhe me shume kongresmene ne Kongreset e shteteve perkatese. Cili eshte realiteti!? As ketu ne Bronx, qe mbahet si kryeqyteti i shqiptareve te Amerikes me mbi 100 mije emigrante shqiptare nuk kemi qofte edhe nje anetar shqiptar ne Keshillin e kesaj lagjeje te Nju Jorkut, per te mos folur per kryetarin e lagjes. 

E njejta situate paraqitet ne Staten Island ku jetojne e punojne dhjetra mijera shqiptare nga Ulqini e Maqedonia. Mbi 1000 vota te tjera u shtohen çdo vit shqiptareve te Nju Jorkut nga fitimi i shtetesise amerikane dhe procesi vjen duke u rritur si nje ortek human me rendesi strategjike ne dobi te shqiptareve. 
Mendesia arkaike perça e sundo ndikon edhe ne copezimin e fuqise politike dhe ekonomike te komunitetit shqiptar jo vetem ketu ne Amerike, por edhe ne shtetet e tjera. 

Si i tille ai nuk mund te kete peshen e duhur politike dhe strategjike as ne politiken e shtetit ku vepron dhe as ne politiken nderkombetare. 

Bashkimi ben fuqine 
Kjo mendesi duhet tejkaluar sa me pare. Jane me qindra shqiptaret ne Amerike me shkollim te plote ne universitetet e kolegjet me me emer te SHBA se. Jane me qindra shqiptaret qe kane ngritur biznese dhe kane çare me sukses ne kete xhungel te biznesit duke u bere milionere e multimilionere. Jane me qindra shqiptare qe gezojne prestigj e autoritet jo vetem ne bashkesine shqiptare por edhe ne gjithe komunitetin amerikan e evropiano perendimor, ku jane integruar dhe jetojne si jo me mire. Te tjere po i shtohen kesaj armate perdite. 

Tani ka ardhur koha qe shqiptaret te krijojne, te ngrene e te financojne lobet e veta shqiptare ne sherbim te vetvetes dhe kombit te vet. Sa me shpejt ate bejne nje gje te tille aq me mire per komunitetin shqiptar te Amerikes, aq me mire per Shqiperine e Kosoven, per shqiptaret ne Maqedoni e Mal te Zi, ne Çameri e kudo qe jetojme. 

Çfare kerkohet ? Shume pak. Te zvogelojme berrylat e te zgjatim krahet e vllazerise, te shuajme ndasite e te shmangim merite me njeri tjetrin, duke vepruar si nje trup i vetem si vellezer te nje gjuhe e te nje kombi ne sherbim te tij dhe interesave te larta te atdheut tone te perbashket. 

Bashkimi ben fuqine, thote populli yne i mençur. Shqiptare te bashkuar gjithmone te perparuar kudo i thone bukes buke e ujit uje, kudo a kurdo me besa bese me njeri tjetrin por edhe me vendet qe kemi lidhur jeten tone e te femijeve tane. Besa bese ! 

Agim e Hamdi Dega Nju jork

----------

Kryeministri (20-02-2017)

----------


## dardajan

Jam  plotesisht  dakort  Alba  edhe  une  i  kam  menduar  me  pare  keto  gjera,  nga  ana  ime , mund  te  them  se  nese  nje  dite  do  jem  dikush  do  realizoj  shum  prej  tyre.

----------


## mario_kingu

kjo qe thua o e verte po jo dicka qe mund te behet  ti ke ne chicago shum shqiptar  te cilet sbhen shum edhe ne fund zihen i vetmi vend qe shqiptaret behen me shum ne us jan new york city  ku vajta edhe takova shum veta 
jan detroit phily new jersey  etc or chicago jo 
sma ha mendja te behesh  gje

----------


## MiaCahani

Pershendetje,

A mund te plotesoni kete pyetesore te shkurt rreth platformave muzikore. Zgjat vetem 2 min. Faleminderit Paraprakisht. 

https://docs.google.com/a/entermedia...wFJzYQ/prefill

----------

